# The TC Top Recommended Pieces by Beethoven: Nomination Round



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello, I will now be beginning the Top Most Recommended pieces by Beethoven.

Procedure:
There will be one big round, and users will get to nominate up to twenty of their favorite works by Beethoven, unranked. Therefore every work you nominated will get 1 point. The 50 or so works (the Beethoven list could be more or less depending on amount of nominations) that received the most nominations will move on to the voting round. As for tiebreakers, they will be decided through the number of nominations each piece received.

Eligibility:
Anything written by Ludwig van Beethoven (1770- 1827)

The Round Nomination is Now Open.

The only round for nomination will close in roughly two weeks, possibly a little earlier or later. That means sometime around September 2- 4.

I probably forgot something, or did it a little wrong, so please let me know if you think something is wrong. Here is the link to the discussion thread.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

My nominations, unranked:


Symphony No. 5
Eroica Symphony
Pastoral Symphony
Emperor Concerto
Piano Concerto No. 4
Symphony No. 7
Appassionata Sonata
Waldstein Sonata
Triple Concerto
Symphony No. 8
Symphony No. 4
Pathetique Sonata
String Quartet No. 16
Coriolan Overture
Symphony No. 2
Spring Sonata
Violin Sonata No. 8
Choral Symphony
Moonlight Sonata
Hammerklavier Sonata


----------



## hustlefan (Apr 29, 2016)

Pathetique Sonata
Moonlight Sonata
Waldstein Sonata
Sonata in Eb, Op 31/3
Sonata in Ab, Op 110
Eroica Symphony
Symphony No. 5
Symphony No. 7
Choral Symphony
Violin Concerto
String Quartet in F, Op 59/1
String Quartet in C, Op 59/3
String Quartet in Eb, Op 127
String Quartet in Bb, Op 130
String Quartet in C# minor, Op 131
Diabelli Variations
Coriolan overture
Piano Concerto No. 4
Archduke Piano Trio
Ghost Piano Trio


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Grosse Fuge, op. 133
Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"

Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"
Piano Sonata #24 in F-sharp, op. 78 "À Thérèse"
Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a "Les Adieux"
Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109

Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke"
String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131

String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
Symphony #6 in F, op. 68 "Pastoral"
Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral"


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Cello Sonata #5 in D major, op. 102/2
Diabelli Variations, op. 120
Grosse Fuge, op. 133
Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor"
Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
Triple Concerto in C, op. 56


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Symphony No. 5
Symphony No. 6
Piano Sonata No. 30
Symphony No. 1
Symphony No. 9
Piano Sonata No. 23
Piano Sonata No. 8
Symphony No. 3
Egmont Overture
Violin Sonata No. 5
Piano Sonata No. 17
Piano Sonata No. 1
Violin Sonata No. 9
String Quartet No. 16
Piano Sonata No. 14
Piano Sonata No. 13
String Quartet No. 14
Piano Concerto No. 3
Piano Trio No. 7
String Quartet No. 8


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Cello Sonata #3 Op 69
Diabelli Variations
Missa Solemnis
Piano Concerto #4
Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor"
Piano Sonata #21 Op 53 "Waldstein"
Piano Sonata #30 Op 109
Piano Sonata #32 Op 111
String Quartet #7 Op 59/1 "Rasumovsky"
String Quartet #12 Op 127
String Quartet #13 Op 130
String Quartet #14 Op 131
String Quartet #15 Op 132
Symphony #3 "Eroica"
Symphony #5
Symphony #6 "Pastoral"
Symphony #7
Symphony #9 "Choral"
Violin Concerto
Violin Sonata #9 "Kreutzer"

But wait...there's more!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Piano Sonata no. 29 "Hammerklavier"
Cello Sonata no. 1
Cello Sonata no. 2
Diabelli Variations
Piano Concerto no. 3
Piano Concerto no. 4
Piano Concerto no. 5
Symphony no. 7
Symphony no. 9
Triple Concerto


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Symphony No. 5
Piano Concerto No. 5
Piano Sonata No. 23
Piano Concerto No. 4
Violin Concerto

Piano Sonata No. 14
Piano Sonata No. 21
Symphony No. 8
Piano Concerto No. 1
Piano Sonata No. 4

Piano Sonata No. 7
Triple Concerto
Zur Namensfeier
Cello Sonata No. 2
Horn Sonata in F

Egmont Overture
Fidelio (entire opera)
String Quartet No. 9
String Quartet No. 3
Piano Quartet No. 1

Please let me know if you need any additional identifiers.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Wow, it's incredibly difficult to narrow it down to 20. I'm madly in love with every piece that Beethoven ever wrote, even his little folk song transcriptions! :lol: Well, in any case, here's my best attempt (with apologies to Ludwig for all the masterpieces that I've had to omit...)


Symphony No. 3
Symphony No. 5
Symphony No. 6
Symphony No. 7
Symphony No. 9

String Quartet Op. 131
String Quartet Op. 132
String Quartet Op. 130
Archduke Piano Trio, Op. 97
Ghost Piano Trio, Op. 70 No. 1

Piano Concerto No. 4
Piano Concerto No. 5
Violin Concerto
Kreutzer Violin Sonata, Op. 47
Missa Solemnis

Piano Sonata Op. 53
Piano Sonata Op. 57
Piano Sonata Op. 106
Piano Sonata Op. 110
Piano Sonata Op. 111


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Symphony #1
Symphony #3
Symphony #5
Symphony # 7
Symphony #8
Symphony #9
Piano Concerto #1
Piano Concerto #3
Piano Concert #4
Triple Concerto
Cello Sonata #1
Cello Sonata #2
Cello Sonata #3
Piano Sonata #3
Piano Sonata #13
Leonore Overture #3


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Symphony no. 3
Symphony no. 5
Symphony no. 6
Symphony no. 7
Symphony no. 9
Violin Concerto
Piano Concerto no. 4
Piano Concerto no. 5
Missa Solemnis
Mass in C-Major
An die ferne Geliebte An die ferne Geliebte
Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"
Piano Sonata No. 14 in C♯ minor "Quasi una fantasia"
Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathétique"
Piano Sonata No. 17 in D minor "Tempest"
Piano Sonata No. 21 in C major "Waldstein"
Piano Sonata No. 26 in E-flat major "Les adieux"
Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major "Hammerklavier"
Diabelli Variations
Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano in C major, Op. 56 (Triple Concerto)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Piano Concerto no. 3
Piano Concerto no. 5
Symphony no. 4
Symphony no. 7
Grosse Fuge, op. 133
Fidelio complete opera 
Triple concerto
Violin Concerto
Egmont, complete
Missa Solemnis


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Opus 1 No. 1: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major (1795)
Opus 15: Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major
Opus 19: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat major (1795)
Opus 24: Violin Sonata No. 5 in F major ("Spring") (1801)
Opus 27 No. 2: Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-sharp minor ("Moonlight") (1801)
Opus 37: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor (1803)
Opus 55: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major ("Eroica") (1805)
Opus 58: Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major (1805–1806)
Opus 61: Violin Concerto in D major (1806)
Opus 67: Symphony No. 5 in C minor (1807–1808)
Opus 68: Symphony No. 6 in F major ("Pastoral") (1807–1808)
Opus 70 No. 1: Piano Trio No. 5 in D major ("Ghost") (1808)
Opus 70 No. 2: Piano Trio No. 6 in E-flat major (1808)
Opus 73: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major ("Emperor") (1809)
Opus 84: Egmont, overture (1810)
Opus 92: Symphony No. 7 in A major (1812)
Opus 97: Piano Trio No. 7 in B-flat major ("Archduke") (1811)
Opus 123: Missa Solemnis in D major (1823)
Opus 125: Symphony No. 9 in D minor ("Choral") (1824)
Opus 132: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor (1825)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Symphony 3
Symphony 5
Symphony 6
Symphony 7
Piano concerto 3
Piano concerto 4
Violin concerto
String quartet 12
String quartet 13
String quartet 14
String quartet 15
String quartet 16
String quartet "Grosse Fuge"
Septet
Piano sonata 8 Pathetique
Piano sonata 14 Moonlight
Piano sonata 23 Appassionata
Piano sonata 29 Hammerklavier
Violin sonata 5 Spring
Violin sonata 9 Kreutzer


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Symphony No. 4
Symphony No. 5
Symphony No. 7
Symphony No. 9
Piano Sonata No. 8
Piano Sonata No. 14
Piano Sonata No. 21
Piano Sonata No. 23
Piano Sonata No. 26
Piano Sonata No. 29
Piano Sonata No. 32
String Quartet No. 14
String Quartet No. 15
Cello Sonata No. 1
Cello Sonata No. 3
Cello Sonata No. 5
Triple Concerto
Violin Concerto
Piano Concerto No. 3
Piano Concerto No. 4


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Twenty, huh? OK, first twenty off the top of my head:

Symphony 3
Symphony 5
Symphony 7
Symphony 9
Piano sonata op.31/1
Waldstein sonata op.53
Appassionata sonata op.57
Les Adieux sonata op.81a
Piano sonata op.111
String Trio op.3
Coriolan Overture
Piano concerto 3
Piano concerto 4
Violin concerto
Spring violin sonata
Kreutzer sonata op.47
Diabelli variations op.120
Missa solemnis op.123
Grosse Fuge op.133
Für Elise


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

String Quartet Opus 132
String Quartet Opus 130 (this includes a certain fugue composed originally as it's final movement, I'm not cheating here! ) 
String Quartet Opus 59 no 1
String Quartet Opus 59 no 2
String Quartet Opus 59 no 3
Piano Sonata 1
Piano Sonata 3
Piano Sonata 7
Piano Sonata 23
Piano Sonata 24
Piano Sonata 29
Symphony 2
Symphony 3
Symphony 5
Symphony 6
Egmont Overture opus 84
Cello Sonata 1
Piano Trio 5
Violin Sonata 10
Violin Concerto


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Symphony no.3 
Symphony no.4 
Symphony no. 6
Symphony no. 7
Symphony no. 9
Piano Concerto 4
Piano Concerto 5
String Quartet 7 
String Quartet 12
String Quartet 14
String Quartet 15
Violin Concerto


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

My 20 in no order:

Symphony 3 "Eroica"
Symphony 4
Symphony 5
Symphony 6
Symphony 7
Symphony 9
String Quartet 7
String Quartet 8
String Quartet 9
String Quartet 10
String Quartet 11
String Quartet 13
String Quartet 16
Violin Concerto
Triple Concerto
Piano Trio # 5 In D Major, Op. 70 # 1 "Ghost"
Piano Trio # 7 In B Flat Major, Op. 97 "Archduke"
Große Fuge in B-Flat Major, Op. 133
Piano Concerto # 5 In E Flat Major, Op. 73 "Emperor"
Piano Trio # 4 In B Flat Major, Opp. 11 "Gassenhauer"


----------



## Crystal (Aug 8, 2017)

Symphony no.9 
Symphony no.5
Hammerklavier sonata
Waldstein sonata
Appassionata sonata
Pathétique sonata 
Moonlight sonata


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

An die ferne Geliebte
Cello sonata no.3
Coriolan overture
Egmont overture
Horn sonata
Piano concerto no.1
Piano concerto no.5
Piano sonata no.8, ‘Pathetique’
Piano sonata no.14, ‘Moonlight’
Piano sonata no.15, ‘Pastoral’
Piano sonata no.21, ‘Waldstein’
Piano trio, ‘Ghost’
String quartet no.15
Symphony no.3
Symphony no.5
Symphony no.6
Symphony no.7
Symphony no.8
Symphony no.9
Violin concerto


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

Symphony No. 3
Symphony No. 7
Violin Concerto
Piano Concerto No. 5
Symphony No. 6
Symphony No. 9
Triple Concerto
Symphony No. 5
Piano Concerto No. 4
Appasionata
Moonlight
Pathetique
Symphony No. 8
Gross Fugue
Wind Sextet Op. 71
Kreutzer
Archduke Trio
Creatures of Prometheus
Symphony No. 4
Fur Elise


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

An die ferne Geliebte
Piano Concerto No.4
Piano Sonata Op.53
Piano Sonata Op.57
Piano Sonata Op.81
Piano Sonata Op.101
Piano Sonata Op.106
Piano Sonata Op.109
Piano Sonata Op.110
Piano Sonata Op.111
Piano Trio No.7
String Quartet Op.130 + Grosse Fuge
String Quartet Op.131
String Quartet Op.132
String Quartet Op.135
Symphony No.3
Symphony No.5
Symphony No.6
Symphony No.7
Symphony No.9


----------



## Classical Music Listener (Jun 7, 2017)

Symphony 3
Symphony 5
Symphony 6
Symphony 9
Piano concerto 4
Piano concerto 5
piano sonata 8
piano sonata 13
piano sonata 14
piano sonata 21
piano sonata 23
piano sonata 29
piano sonata 32
piano trio 5
violin concerto
Violin sonata no. 5
violin sonata no. 9
triple concerto
septet
missa solemnis


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bump so you can vote. There are approximately 10 days left to vote.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

This in almost impossible to narrow down, even with 20 choices. 

Symphony 9
Symphony 7
Symphony 6
Symphony 5
Symphony 3

String Quartet 16
String Quartet 15
String Quartet 14
String Quartet 13 w/Grosse Fuge
String Quartet 12
String Quartet 11

Piano Sonata 14
Piano Sonata 28
Piano Sonata 29
Piano Sonata 30
Piano Sonata 31
Piano Sonata 32

Diabelli Variations
Missa Solemnis
Piano Concerto 4

I feel terrible for leaving so much out.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Missa Solemnis
Eroica Symphony
String Quartet in E-flat, Op. 127
Piano Concerto No. 4 in G
Piano Sonata, Op.109
Piano Sonata, Op. 111
Leonore Overture No.3
Symphony No. 8


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

This would be easier if we could just lump together all the quartets, symphonies, and sonatas as one choice each. Since we can't, the choices get tough.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

10 'less well-known' and 10 'more well-known' favourites:

Cello Sonata No. 3, Op. 69
Coriolan Overture, Op. 62
Piano Concerto No. 2, Op. 19
Piano Sonata No. 1, Op. 2/1
Piano Sonata No. 25, Op. 79

Piano Sonata No. 5, Op. 10/1
Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 1/3
Piano Trio No. 6, Op. 70/2
String Quartet No. 1, Op. 18/1
String Quartet No. 4, Op. 18/4

Piano Concerto No. 3
Piano Concerto No. 4
Piano Concerto No. 5
Piano Sonata No. 17 "Tempest" 
Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein"

Piano Sonata No. 30 
String Quartet No. 10 "Harp"
String Quartet No. 14
String Quartet No. 15
Violin Concerto


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

My nominations:

Symphony No. 1
Symphony No. 3
Symphony No. 5
Symphony No. 6
Symphony No. 7
Symphony No. 8
Symphony No. 9

String Quartet No. 12 in E flat
String Quartet No. 13 in B flat

Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor "Pathetique"
Piano Sonata No. 10 in G
Piano Sonata No. 14 in C sharp minor "Moonlight"
Piano Sonata No. 15 in D "Pastoral"
Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor "Appassionata"
Piano Sonata No. 26 in E flat "Les adieux"

Septet


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Grosse Fuge, op. 133
Missa Solemnis 
Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"
Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke"
Ghost Piano Trio, Op. 70 No. 1
String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
Symphony #3
Symphony #5
Symphony #6
Symphony #7
Symphony #9
Piano Concerto #4
Piano Concerto #5 
Violin Concerto


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bump so you can nominate. Around six days left.


----------



## classixfan (Aug 22, 2017)

Missa Solemnis 
Piano Concerto #1
Piano Concerto #2
Piano Concerto #3
Piano Concerto #4
Piano Concerto #5
Piano Sonata #8
Piano Sonata #14
Romance #1
Romance #2
Violin Sonata #5
Violin Sonata #9
String Quartet #9
String Quartet #10
String Quartet #13
Symphony #3
Symphony #6
Symphony #7
Symphony #9
Violin Concerto


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bump so you can nominate. There are around 4 days left.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bump so you can nominate. There are around 2 days left.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

I will officially be compiling the nominations either tonight or tomorrow, whenever I have time. These last 12-36 hours are the time you have left to nominate if you haven't yet.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Okay, the nominating round has closed. I will soon be posting the works that have made it to the voting round.


----------

